# Do you participate in other forums?



## fenixpollo

I don't want you to name any names, but I'm curious about your forum-visiting habits.

Do you participate in other language forums?

Do you participate in other, non-language forums?


----------



## modgirl

Just a brief comment:  It's a bit awkward for a question that begins with "how many" to have the options of "yes" or "no" as answers.   It may be a bit confusing, especially to many non-native speakers.


----------



## Rayines

Hola, Fenix:hahaha, al momento de escribir esto parece que mi voto es el 100 % de la encuesta. Antes de WR, comencé en otro foro, que abarca lenguas, pero es un poco más amplio. Tiene una rama específica de lenguas, y otras referidas a viajes. El más frecuentado por mí es WR, y cada varias visitas a éste, cliqueo en el otro para ver cómo andan las cosas, haha. Me acabo de anotar en uno que mencionó VE, pero sólo para chusmear por allí; no me parece que le de mucho uso por ahora.

(Creo que me equivoqué con la encuesta: puse "periodically", pero si "regularly" se considera más veces, es "regularly")

Sólo participo en foros de idiomas. En mi lengua no encontré aún ningún foro suficientemente interesante. (Los debe de haber, pero ésta es mi especialidad por ahora).


----------



## fenixpollo

Rayines said:
			
		

> (Creo que me equivoqué con la encuesta: puse "periodically", pero si "regularly" se considera más veces, es "regularly")
> *Regularly - muy seguido*
> *Periodically - de vez en cuando*
> *Gracias por ayudarme a aclararlo, Inés.*
> 
> Sólo participo en foros de idiomas. En mi lengua no encontré aún ningún foro suficientemente interesante. (Los debe haber, pero ésta es mi especialidad por ahora).


Eso es exactamente lo que quería saber.  Gracias.  

You're right, Modgirl.  My title doesn't match the poll very well, but I can't figure out how to change it.  Hmm.  Thanks for the feedback, though.


----------



## MrMagoo

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> Eso es exactamente lo que quería saber. Gracias.
> 
> You're right, Modgirl. My title doesn't match the poll very well, but I can't figure out how to change it. Hmm. Thanks for the feedback, though.


 
What about "Do you participate in other forums?"?


----------



## asm

Yo no voy a otros foros. Solamente he entrado a uno que otro cuando estoy "googleando" y el link me lleva dentro del foro. No creo que vaya a entrar a otro foro en el corto plazo, yo con una familia vivo bien. 
En un foro que entre hace varios dias (por los mecanismos antes mencionados) percibi un ambiento tan enardecido y "degenerado" que le di gracia a dios de haber conocido el WR antes que cualquier otro.





			
				fenixpollo said:
			
		

> I don't want you to name any names, but I'm curious about your forum-visiting habits.
> 
> Do you participate in other language forums?
> 
> Do you participate in other, non-language forums?


----------



## meili

Honestly, I only have WR!  Completes me!


----------



## 'alexcia'

Same here! Because of WR i do not have to keep my thoughts anymore til I fall asleep due to headache..  This is the greatest place to be in. Thanks mike and to all Foreros!


----------



## Phryne

Hi Mike!

I have participated in several other forums over the past 4 years because my job is extremely boring and doesn't allow me to do much more than surf the Internet. Now I do participate in this one full time, and on other two quite sporadically. 

What should I vote? 

Saluditos 

MJ

EDIT: I voted for "Yes. I periodically participate in 1-3 others." but I'd like to add that even though I participate on others (just because I've been a member for much longer than of the WR), I like this one far better because of the quality of most posts and mainly because of the warmth and respect that I see in the fellow foreros.  [quite a long run on, isn’t it?  ]


----------



## papoila2

Hello!
At the moment i´m a member of 2 forums. But i only started last month........


----------



## cuchuflete

Phryne said:
			
		

> Hi Mike!
> 
> I have participated in several other forums over the past 4 years because my job is extremely boring and doesn't allow me to do much more than surf the Internet. Now I do participate in this one full time, and on other two sporadically.
> 
> What should I vote?
> 
> saluditos
> 
> MJ



Vote your conscience!

The antiW??  Shop at small, local merchants when you are not foreando.


En serio, participo en uno de literatura hispana de muy buena calidad, y en los momentos de ocio estoy aquí.

I'll be happy to change the thread/poll title if you tell me what you would like.

un saludo,
Cuchu


----------



## Artrella

Participo en  dos foros italianos, soy moderadora en un foro de lenguas,  en un foro Hispánico donde se debaten temas de lingüística y en un chat muy divertido con gente maravillosa de Italia!

Pero como WR no hay ninguno!!    Por la calidad de la gente, y la rapidez en las respuestas.


----------



## ixoxe

No conozco otro foro.-


----------



## Jonegy

I participate in this and one other language forum.

I did participate and one other language forum but got 'sick to the back teeth' of  "How do native english speakers say '.......' "     ---  Giving the answer of a native english speaker  ---  and being informed by non english translators and english teachers that I was wrong.

I still peruse the site  -  but these days I let them continue to delude themselves !!  ;-)


----------



## Merlin

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> I don't want you to name any names, but I'm curious about your forum-visiting habits.
> 
> Do you participate in other language forums?
> 
> Do you participate in other, non-language forums?


I'm proud to say that I'm a loyal WR member. I don't have other language forums.   However I do participate in other non-language forums. Basically it's about computers. It concerns computer language, technical terms, hardware and software issues.


----------



## tey2

I only have WR!  People here are so great and respectful!


----------



## VenusEnvy

I was a virgin to "forums" before WR. Now, I have Word Reference, and only Word Reference.   

Isn't it funny? I think if I went to another forum, I'd be comparing it to this one. 
"Well, WR has a culture forum, and this XX forum doesn't..." 
"The people in WR are much less stiff than the people here."
"I can't even congratulate people in this XX forum..."
"And, in this new forum, there's no Cuchu, Laura, Phryne, Art, Jacin, Alexis, Angelica, Benj, (and on and on)!"


----------



## alc112

well, I'm a forum adict:
I participate in two language forums
4 about mp3
1 about Msn
1 about Pokemon
1  about Keane
1 about Physicst
1 about diffrent links to download difrerent things
So, I participate on 11 forums!!
but I most participace on this one.


----------



## mzsweeett

HI guys,

WR is my first endeavor into forums..... however, since I learned how to navigate through WR... I became a bit more confident... and now occasionally participate in 2 non-language forums (hobby related).

WR is my first love for the fact that the atmosphere here is not to be compared with any other.... I love language, learning and people.... I get the best of everything here!

I float the others for curiosity... I watch and read much more than I post. 

May WR live long and proud!!  

Sweet T.


----------



## rob.returns

Before WR, i once had this forum..but takes forever to download, and lots of chatting, it's very confusing and a headache.

WR has nice choice of colors for the skin and amazing mechanics. A heaven for languange learners.

Very grateful and very proud that Im part of it. 

un saludo y Brindis!


----------



## fenixpollo

alc112 said:
			
		

> well, I'm a forum addict:
> So, I participate in 11 forums!!


Now we know who our _forum fiend_ is!   

I think I asked this question because I came here, like VenusEnvy, a forum "virgin", and I haven't ventured out of WR... for the same reasons as the rest of you have posted.  *¡Viva WR!*


----------



## Swettenham

Participo en WR y, de vez en cuando, duermo.  ¿Qué más hay?


----------



## DesertCat

I participate in two non-language related forums (and have for the last 3-4 years).  They are both related to my main interest outside of Italian.  Before I found WR I perused several langauge related sites but found them lacking.  This site is exceptional.


----------



## ayed

I had participated in some forums.However, having come across Wordreference, I have been afflicted with"Wordreferenceophilia" .Thus, I am a "Wordreferenceophile".

 
Ayed


----------



## lauranazario

I came to WR not exactly being a forum "virgin"... but I was not a "seasoned veteran" either.
I had been a member of a cat-owners' forum for about a year and a half, and later joined a TV program's opinion forum (that "membership" lasted only a month, as I soon grew tired of the inane conversations taking place there).

In WR I found my "place in the sun"... a community that seemed really interested in language discussion --a feeling that remains with me to this day. 

At the present time I don't participate in any other forums (being a Moderator here doesn't leave me much free time), but I have NO regrets whatsoever about that. WR feels like "home" to me plus I'm very enthusiastic about the new projects we're working on and I'm also grateful for the opportunity to belong to such a fine online community.

So, in a nutshell.... I'm here to stay! 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## asm

Neither do we  (about you, being here at WR, obviously). 



			
				lauranazario said:
			
		

> but I have NO regrets whatsoever LN


----------



## manana

Yo participo sólo en este foro y  soy feliz  en él por las razones que todos han dado: respeto, calidez,  solidaridad, amabilidad,  calidad de las respuestas y de la conversación.  Además  todos ustedes me han  ido encantando en la medida en que los he ido conociendo.  Como me meto en el trabajo muchas veces no puedo pariticpar todo lo que quisiera, pero siempre tengo abierto el sitio y estoy mirando y aprendiendo  junto a todos ustedes.


----------



## lauranazario

asm said:
			
		

> Neither do we  (about you, being here at WR, obviously).


Thank you SO MUCH!!!!! Your words are very encouraging --thanks for the motivation! 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Honeylhanz

*WR* is the only forum i have and i open it regularly.


----------



## LV4-26

- The first forum I ever participated in was a French flight simulation forum. It now takes about 1% of my "forum time" (periodically, then)
- I discovered the WR forums in February : 70% (very regularly obviously)
- Since July, I've been participating in another French forum about the Alien Saga : approx. 30% (regularly).


----------



## SweetMommaSue

Hello Fenix! 
I have tried several language forums. One other one is pretty good regarding English, however, I MUCH PREFER WR! It is very easy to navigate, easy on the eyes and I really enjoy the professional (for the most part) atmosphere here. The regulars here have developed obvious relationships which makes it seem like a big, multifaceted family (not unlike my own, somewhat large, and quite definitely diverse family-talking parents & sibs here). I LOVE families!  

What is also interesting is the remarkable speed at which posts get responses! Other forums can take hours to days, this one can get a response the moment it is up! 

I have tried a couple of non-language forums, but quickly abandoned them as the conversations were inane to me, and the participants petty. I don't have time for nonsense.  

WR is head and shoulders above the rest! I have learned much here. My posts have been few in comparison to many foreros, but it is because I wish to make sure my ducks are in a row, and my derriere covered before I add anything. Plus, frequently, folks have already stated what I was about to.

That said I just would like to say that I am very impressed at all the hard work that Mike and the mods have put into this forum!* * 

May WR live long and prosper. . .** 

Smiles,
SweetMommaSue


----------



## Mita

Swettenham said:
			
		

> Participo en WR y, de vez en cuando, duermo. ¿Qué más hay?


Comer...? 

Éste es el único foro en el que participo, y el primero también. Una vez intenté con otro (también de idiomas) pero no me gustó. En definitiva, me quedo con WR, ¡es muy bueno!


----------



## astronauta

In addition to this one, I participate in a gossip forum from Spain that talks about everything from monarchy to jokes to fashion... 

It helps me de-focus and have few laughs after long days of technical and legal translation.


----------



## CaroldeChile

ahora que recuerdo.. sí he participado en otros foros... pero sólo por un par de veces (es por eso que los había borrado de mi memoria) y es que no soy adicta a internet, sólo me conecto desde la oficina, puesto que en casa hay demasiadas cosas que hacer y familia con quien compartir. 

Este es mi sitio preferido de internet, es súper útil, me ha ayudado mucho en mis traducciones, de hecho lo considero una herramienta indispesable para esos efectos (sin dejar de lado google, por supuesto). además me gusta aprender de ustedes, de las otras culturas, ya que no he tenido la oportunidad de viajar y porque estoy en un rincón del planeta, entre cordillera y mar...


----------

